# 1 song to be played at your funeral



## jdsuperbee (Jun 13, 2007)

Name 1 song you would want played at your funeral.

Mine is "I can see clearly now" by Johnny Nash

I can see clearly now
the rain has gone.
I can see all the obstacles 
in my way.

Gone are the dark clouds
that had me blind.
It's gonna be a bright,
bright sun shiny day!


----------



## Crotalus (Dec 5, 2006)

Garth Brooks
The Dance


----------



## diveback (Jan 29, 2007)

Take this job and shove it ain't workin here no more!!!!!!! Johnny Paycheck


----------



## butch (May 1, 2007)

George Jones - he stopped loving her today


----------



## Lat22 (Apr 7, 2005)

"The Ecstasy of Gold" - Ennio Morricone


----------



## makoclay (May 25, 2004)

anything as long as they play it with bagpipes


----------



## bigpun91 (Oct 2, 2005)

none, I dont want music interfering with the buffet


----------



## jdsuperbee (Jun 13, 2007)

bigpun91 said:


> none, I dont want music interfering with the buffet


LMAO!angelsmangelsm


----------



## ripleyb (Mar 20, 2006)

Stayin Alive...oops, wrong thread! :redface:


----------



## Troutman123 (Mar 21, 2007)

*Anything*

You can toe tap to with Ice Cold Bud Light !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Reel_Blessed II (Jun 24, 2004)

Wake me up before you Go-GO by WHAM.

LOL

:rotfl:


----------



## PasadenaMan (Dec 5, 2007)

Call me a woos but at ny 14 year old cousins funeral, they played 'In the arms of an Angel' for her. She died of Leukemia.

I would like that one played.


----------



## kurt68 (May 21, 2004)

Time for me to fly - Reo


----------



## Terry G. (Jul 17, 2006)

ol Willies, "On The Road Again".

matter fact i gave my little ol biker bar a 100 dollar bill and said to them, "then day i am cremated throw a party and who ever is in here buy em beer till the money runs out!

ya i am a cheep ol fart..


----------



## Savage Rods (Apr 27, 2005)

Tears in Heaven by Eric Clapton


----------



## bassguitarman (Nov 29, 2005)




----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

prop me up against the juke box if i die... Joe Diffie


----------



## GulfCoast02 (Feb 29, 2008)

" Somewhere down in Texas" by George Strait


----------



## Gone fishing (Jun 17, 2006)

Pink Floyd- Wish you were here


----------



## TKoenig (Apr 8, 2007)

Dont Worry, Be Happy - Bob Marley


----------



## troutslayer (Feb 7, 2006)




----------



## troy merrill (May 21, 2004)

living easy, living free, season ticket on a one way ride....


----------



## jlatigo (Aug 4, 2006)

Dead mans party by oingo boingo!


----------



## Deerfinder22 (Nov 27, 2007)

I played Brad Paisley's "Uncloudy Day" & "When I get where I'm going" at my twin boys funeral. I cant make it through those songs anymore. As for me I will stick with "Western Skies" by Chris Ledoux


----------



## owens33 (May 2, 2007)

"amazing grace"


----------



## Bonito (Nov 17, 2008)

Desperado - Eagles


----------



## Tight Knot (Sep 8, 2004)

Into the Mystic-Van Morrison
T.K.


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

Already told the wife. Riviera Paradise by SRV. Has to be the very version played at Austin City Limits. Slide show to go along with it would be nice.


----------



## TMWTim (Jan 20, 2007)

I have already included this in my 'going away papers'...


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

Desert Search for Techno Allah ... Mr. Bungle ...

Yes ... I'm not right in the head ...


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

Taps


----------



## ddittman08 (Oct 15, 2008)

Hurt- Johnny Cash


----------



## Gabe711 (Aug 4, 2008)

This is Where the Cowboy Rides Away - George Strait

or

Won't Get Fooled Again- The Who


----------



## jimmy64 (Mar 22, 2008)

Highway to Hell by AC/DC


----------



## LDS (Jul 25, 2007)

3 Doors Down - Here Without You


----------



## Roostor (Jul 17, 2006)

Lay Down Your Weary Tune- by the Byrds


----------



## courtesy flush (Jun 3, 2005)

Nazareth "Hair of the Dog"


----------



## jbenge (Dec 18, 2007)

Garth Brooks- Much To Young(To Feel this **** Old)


----------



## Northsider (Feb 19, 2008)

**** chaser said:


> prop me up against the juke box if i die... Joe Diffie


 Yes sir I agree, I was gonna put down the same thing.


----------



## Mrs. Knot (Sep 11, 2005)

Tight Knot said:


> Into the Mystic-Van Morrison
> T.K.


 COPY CAT LOLOLOLOL Your suppose to play that at my funeral !


----------



## kurt68 (May 21, 2004)

Played at my brothers funeral by his boys, My Immortal-Evanescence.


----------



## 85LoneStar (Feb 26, 2006)

*What a Friend we have in Jesus!!*

What a Friend we have in Jesus, all our sins and griefs to bear!
What a privilege to carry everything to God in prayer!
O what peace we often forfeit, O what needless pain we bear,
All because we do not carry everything to God in prayer.

Have we trials and temptations? Is there trouble anywhere?
We should never be discouraged; take it to the Lord in prayer.
Can we find a friend so faithful who will all our sorrows share?
Jesus knows our every weakness; take it to the Lord in prayer.

Are we weak and heavy laden, cumbered with a load of care?
Precious Savior, still our refuge, take it to the Lord in prayer.
Do your friends despise, forsake you? Take it to the Lord in prayer!
In His arms He'll take and shield you; you will find a solace there.

Blessed Savior, Thou hast promised Thou wilt all our burdens bear
May we ever, Lord, be bringing all to Thee in earnest prayer.
Soon in glory bright unclouded there will be no need for prayer
Rapture, praise and endless worship will be our sweet portion there.


----------



## marshmadness (Oct 22, 2007)

**** chaser said:


> prop me up against the juke box if i die... Joe Diffie


Fix me up with a manikin just remember I like blondes!


----------



## KylesKenner2 (Nov 19, 2008)

If I Could Dance With My Father Again.
I played it at my Fathers funeral and want it played for me and my Daughter.


----------



## POPPA SKEET (Apr 3, 2008)

REK'S ROAD GOES ON FOREVER


----------



## Cowboy1uhB (Nov 19, 2008)

Silver Wings - Merle Haggard


----------



## Buffett Fan (Aug 31, 2006)

_Lovely Cruise_ by JB ...

Drink it up, this one's for you
It's been a lovely cruise
I'm sorry it's ending, oh it's sad, but it's true
Honey, it's been a lovely cruise

Chorus:
These moments we're left with
May you always remember
These moments are shared by few
There's wind in our hair and there's water in our shoes
Honey, it's been a lovely cruise

-- spoken: "so let's cruise darlin'"

Chorus:
Ohhh, these moments we're left with
May you always remember
These moments are shared by few
And those harbor lights, lord, they're coming into view
We'll bid our farewells much too soon
So drink it up, this one's for you
Honey, it's been a lovely cruise
Yeah baby, it's been a lovely cruise
Oh darlin', it's been a lovely cruise


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

TAPS and Silver Wings


----------



## warcat (May 22, 2004)

Pescador de Hombres
a little slower than this version, but it will be this song.


----------



## DFoley (Sep 11, 2007)

TheFinal Countdown
The greatest fishing song of all time.

haha


----------



## Bottom Finder (Dec 4, 2006)

Never really thought about the song I would want played but this one had everyone teary at my buddy's wife's service.


----------



## reelthreat (Jul 11, 2006)

Robert Earl Keen - I'm coming home

or

Ministry - Jesus built my hotrod


----------



## PalmsUp (Aug 1, 2005)

Nothing, I dont plan on dyin'


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Free Bird......


----------



## TheSampsonator (Jan 7, 2008)

Ozzy Osbourne - See You On the Other Side

or

Motorhead - Ace of Spades


----------



## bigdaddyriverrat (May 24, 2004)

AC/DC Long way to the top, I love the bagpipes in that song. It was one of my dad's favorites, we played it at his funeral.


----------



## Coniption (Aug 23, 2005)

AC/DC...I'm gonna ride on..


----------



## bullred764 (Apr 24, 2006)

Knocking on Heavens doors by Guns and Roses


----------



## Justin_Time (Jan 29, 2008)

Gabe711 said:


> This is Where the Cowboy Rides Away - George Strait


Same here... Great song!


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

AC/DC Hells Bells


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

marshmadness said:


> Fix me up with a manikin just remember I like blondes!


and put a stiff drink in my hand!!


----------



## CisternAggie (Aug 16, 2005)

When I Get to Where I'm Going... Don't Cry for Me Down Here...

Not sure who the artist is.


----------



## ripleyb (Mar 20, 2006)

CisternAggie said:


> When I Get to Where I'm Going... Don't Cry for Me Down Here...
> 
> Not sure who the artist is.


I think that is by Brad Paisley. Great song!


----------



## rlw (May 21, 2004)

"Why don't we get drunk and screw" But i'd really rather be there to hear it!! LOL


----------



## SSMike (Aug 15, 2005)

*Pat Green*

I hope my kids play this for me..... Dixie Lullaby

My father had skin like leather
hands like steel
from a lifetime spent in the cottonfields
though hed come home tired and dirty
almost everynight
he found the strength to smile at me and hold my mama tight
while that old transister radio would play the opry out in the hall
id sit and watch their shadows glide across the wall

and theyd dance to a dixie lullaby
picture of love beneath the southern sky
oh my what a beautiful life
just like a dixie lullaby

i left home at 18
in a hand me down chevrolet
packed my mamas goodness and my old mans stubborn ways
it was college, work, and love
then the babies came
the youngest ones got his grandaddy's name
and in the early morning hours when my children could not sleep.
i'd rock them in my arms to a gentle beat

and id sing them a dixie lullaby
hush baby dont you start to cry
oh my what a beautiful life
just like a dixie lullaby

my father was a mountain of a man
that was the description that i gave
the morning that we laid him in his grave
there with my mama by his side, we said our last goodbye
to a man we thought would never die
as i stood there in the fields of amazing grace
oh how the tears ran down my face.

and i sang him a dixie lullaby
well meet again, by and by
oh my what a beautiful life
just like a dixie lullaby

oh my what a beautiful life
just like a dixie lullaby


----------



## Troutslurp (Dec 19, 2004)

Gone....but not Forgotten...... The Del McCoury Band


----------



## Bandman (May 28, 2004)

Beethoven's 7th, 2nd mvt- Vienna/Solti


and/or


Just a Closer Walk With Thee- Pete Fountain


----------



## Roger (Aug 12, 2005)

Nautical Wheelers - J. B.


----------



## JPO (Oct 15, 2005)

Big Rock Candy Mountains - Harry McLintock!


----------



## bowed up (Apr 1, 2007)

Got a buddy who wrote a song and we played it when another buddy passed away from cancer, its called "Cheers to That, We Drank One More Beer"

"Go Rest High on that Mountain" by Vince Gill is another good one


----------



## BillLovesFishin (Oct 7, 2004)

Fly to the Angels by Slaughter


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

One Six Pack To Go


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

I can only imagine by Mercy Me


----------



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

for me it'd be Prine......

*Please Don't Bury Me*
Woke up this morning
Put on my slippers
Walked in the kitchen and died
And oh what a feeling!
When my soul
Went thru the ceiling
And on up into heaven I did ride
When I got there they did say
John, it happened this way
You slipped upon the floor
And hit your head
And all the angels say
Just before you passed away
These were the very last words
That you said:

Chorus:

Please don't bury me
Down in that cold cold ground
No, I'd druther have "em" cut me up
And pass me all around
Throw my brain in a hurricane
And the blind can have my eyes
And the deaf can take both of my ears
If they don't mind the size
Give my stomach to Milwaukee
If they run out of beer
Put my socks in a cedar box
Just get "em" out of here
Venus de Milo can have my arms
Look out! I've got your nose
Sell my heart to the junkman
And give my love to Rose

Repeat Chorus

Give my feet to the footloose
Careless, fancy free
Give my knees to the needy
Don't pull that stuff on me
Hand me down my walking cane
It's a sin to tell a lie
Send my mouth way down south
And kiss my *** goodbye

Repeat Chorus
​for the wife it'd be norman greenbaum........

When I die and they lay me to rest
Gonna go to the place that's the best
When I lay me down to die
Goin' up to the spirit in the sky
Goin' up to the spirit in the sky
That's where I'm gonna go when I die
When I die and they lay me to rest
Gonna go to the place that's the best

Prepare yourself you know it's a must
Gotta have a friend in Jesus
So you know that when you die
He's gonna recommend you
To the spirit in the sky
Gonna recommend you
To the spirit in the sky
That's where you're gonna go when you die
When you die and they lay you to rest
You're gonna go to the place that's the best

Never been a sinner I never sinned
I got a friend in Jesus
So you know that when I die
He's gonna set me up with
The spirit in the sky
Oh set me up with the spirit in the sky
That's where I'm gonna go when I die
When I die and they lay me to rest
I'm gonna go to the place that's the best
Go to the place that's the best


----------



## birdnester (May 21, 2004)

What?....nobody wants Dust in the Wind?


----------



## 10RBetter (Jan 4, 2008)

Highwayman- Ghost Riders


----------



## Great White One (Oct 8, 2008)

Simple Man - Lynyrd Skynyrd


----------



## SURF Buster (Feb 17, 2008)

Jackson Brown-Doctor My Eyes


----------



## Brokejeep (Oct 12, 2008)




----------



## rat race (Aug 10, 2006)

For me "Do You Feel Like I DO" Peter Frampton

For the Wife "Crazy" Pat Green (our song)

For the ex-wife "ding dong the witch is dead" from the wizard of Oz 


RR


----------



## FLAT FISHY (Jun 22, 2006)

Johhnny Bush , one fool on a stool


----------



## seachaser1 (Mar 17, 2008)

A Pirate Looks at 40, or Son of a Son of a Sailor

Jimmy would find the party on either side!!!!


----------



## mudhog (May 9, 2005)

I close my eyes, only for a moment, and the moment's gone
All my dreams, pass before my eyes, a curiosity
Dust in the wind, all they are is dust in the wind.
Same old song just a drop of water in an endless sea
All we do, crumbles to the ground, though we refuse to see

Dust in the wind, all we are is dust in the wind

[Now] Don't hang on, nothing lasts forever but the earth and sky
It slips away, and all your money won't another minute buy.

Dust in the wind, all we are is dust in the wind
Dust in the wind, everything is dust in the wind.


----------



## railman (Aug 1, 2004)

Nearer My God to Thee


----------



## Free_loader (Nov 4, 2004)

Spirit in the sky 

if it was good enough for Hunter S. Thompson, it's good enough for me

.. althought I'm not sure about having my ashes fired out of a cannon


----------



## willyhunting (Apr 21, 2006)

Toss Up between;

*Cowboy Rides Away*...

*Orange Blossom Special*.. 
(Long acoustical version)


----------



## Voodoo2448 (Aug 9, 2006)

In this River - BLS (Zakk Wylde)


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

Mercy Me;

I can only Imagine,


----------



## zrem32 (Jan 24, 2005)

The two that I have heard that stood out were;
My way and This is where the cowboy rides away, both were tear jearkers.


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

Ian Moore - Today


----------



## Galveston Yankee (May 24, 2004)

It would have to be a Van Morrison medley.

Whenever God Shines His Light for me followed by Brand New Day for those left behind.

GY


----------



## sandollr (Jun 6, 2008)

This is a very tough topic. It won't be about me, it will be about those who love me and who will be scattering my ashes on the beach. Gonna have to give this some long deep thought.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

"Turn out the lights, The party's over"


----------



## Tall Steve (Jun 22, 2004)

Its time to say good bye 

by Andrea Pocceli


----------



## gp2394 (Jul 1, 2008)

"My Way" by Elvis


----------



## C BISHOP (Dec 4, 2007)

*Sharp Dressed Man By ZZ Top*


----------



## oldtrex (Mar 27, 2007)

*just buried my buddy n his wife*

the last song that his son played before they lowered ol gary in the ground..AC/DC ..BIG BALLS.. I never left a funeral with a grin on my face before..rest n piece gary n lisa


----------



## Ibeafireman (Jul 24, 2006)

Already have the CD burned for the wife if I go first. I dont know why but I love this song.

*End Of My Journey*

*musician:* Harry Stewart

Lord You know that I've been bad
So there's no use in lying to myself
Heavenly Father please forgive me
I really don't want to disown myself

Chorus
Oh when I come to the end of my journey
Weary of life, the battle is won
Carry myself, the cross of redemption
We'll understand it, better by and by

Lord sometimes I feel like Samson
You know the world has so many Delilah's
Almighty God give me just a little more time
To right all the wrong that I have done

Chorus
Oh when I come to the end of my journey
Weary of life, the battle is won
Carry myself, the cross of redemption
We'll understand it, better by and by
We'll understand it, better by and by


----------



## whistech (Jul 25, 2005)

Mine is On The Wings Of a Snow White Dove


----------



## How I roll (Jan 23, 2007)

The late great Floyd Cramer- "Last Date"





Hat's off to Whistech for going with Ferlin Huskey. Saw him live in Branson. He is a true country legend.


----------



## Friendswoodmatt (Feb 22, 2005)

I would say Joy to the world and This is where the cowboys rides away--


----------



## eaglesoar32 (Sep 30, 2005)

"When I die, I may not go to Heaven
cause I don't know if they let Cowboys in.
If they don't, just let me go to Texas,
cause Texas is as close as I've been."


----------



## jfc21 (Jun 19, 2006)

Send in the clowns.


----------



## da fillthy hoe (Nov 13, 2008)

*sad slow tear jerker*

In spite of ourselves (John Prine)


----------



## Levi (Mar 6, 2006)

"Country Roads, take me home..


----------



## JavelinaRuss (Jul 24, 2007)

reelthreat said:


> Robert Earl Keen - I'm coming home
> 
> or
> 
> Ministry - Jesus built my hotrod


I'm coming home - Dang good pick



Free_loader said:


> Spirit in the sky
> 
> if it was good enough for Hunter S. Thompson, it's good enough for me
> 
> .. althought I'm not sure about having my ashes fired out of a cannon


I like the Kentucky Headhunter's version

I guess for me it would be "Leave out all the rest" by Linkin park then a good country song


----------



## Levi (Mar 6, 2006)

So Far Away, by Staind is a great song.

If my ex comes to my funeral I want them to play, She Hates Me, Puddle Of Mud, and right after that... Shook Me All Night Long AC/DC  

"Black" Covered By Aaron Lewis of Staind is awesome .




As Is "Tangled Up In You" Staind

As a Rock Kinda Guy the song "So Cold" By Breaking Benjamin is a powerful song. 




"Burning Bright" Shinedown 




"Second Chance" Shinedown


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

Stairway to Heaven!


----------



## Unbound (Jul 12, 2004)

Lynyrd Skynyrd, Free Bird
Outlaws, Green Grass and High Tides Forever
Marshall Tucker, Searching for a Rainbow (Live)
Willie, Amazing Grace
Buffett, Lovely Cruise
Buffett, One Particular Harbor
Dolphins, Fred Neil
:an5:


I know you said one song, but I have seven lives. Well, I had seven lives, and I'm not really sure how many of them I've used up. I need to pay closer attention.


----------



## Unbound (Jul 12, 2004)

One more.

Just a Closer Walk With Thee

The one from _Cool Hand Luke._


----------



## jda004 (Dec 4, 2007)

"Daddy sang Bass" by johnny cash

"Here i go Again" by whitesnake


----------



## D-MOB (Feb 15, 2009)

Highwayman by the Highwaymen


----------



## orange (Mar 2, 2005)

*Angel - Hendrix*

Angel by Hendrix - 




I like the term "Going Away Papers"...


----------



## RickLued (Mar 7, 2006)

I've always kinda leaned towards these

The Highwaymen- Jim I Wore A Tie Today





The Highwaymen(like this 1 better than Guy Clarks version)
Desperados Waiting for a Train


----------



## Slim-N-None (Sep 16, 2005)

won't need no music, for either my brother or me. he had the idea to be creamated and put in the exhaust of a dragster and go out in blaze of glory. That sounds like fun, but i was thinking they could mix my ashes with some concrete and sink me for one of the artifical reefs then they could play the jaws theme.


----------



## boashna (May 28, 2004)

dust in the wind -kansas


----------



## reagan (Nov 2, 2004)

Against the wind by Bob Seger


----------



## longhorns13 (Aug 22, 2006)

Old Pat Green song before he went gay, Nightmare.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

I don't know what I want. But my Dad will get Taps, and he told me he wants 
Arlington, by Trace Atkins.


----------



## DannyMac (May 22, 2004)

Against the Wind, Bob Seger


----------



## spuds (Jan 2, 2005)

*Kansas*
*Portrait (He Knew)*


----------



## Tombo (Mar 15, 2005)

I was going to put something up that I thought was funny until I heard the song Angels by Hendrix. 
Voodoo Chile for me.


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

​
*
"Day is done, gone the sun,
From the hills, from the lake,
From the sky.
All is well, safely rest,
God is nigh.

Go to sleep, peaceful sleep,
May the soldier or sailor,
God keep.
On the land or the deep,
Safe in sleep.

Love, good night, Must thou go,
When the day, And the night
Need thee so?
All is well. Speedeth all
To their rest.

Fades the light; And afar
Goeth day, And the stars
Shineth bright,
Fare thee well; Day has gone,
Night is on.

Thanks and praise, For our days,
'Neath the sun, Neath the stars,
'Neath the sky,
As we go, This we know,
God is nigh."

*


----------



## hook'n'em (Aug 11, 2007)

"I am the Bread of Life". A christian hymn that chokes me up everytime I hear it.


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Bob Dylan 



 Emmylou Harris


----------



## Jonboat (Aug 16, 2005)

Freebird-LS


----------



## rs67c (May 7, 2006)

Lone Star - I'm all ready there . My daughter told me she likes this song when im not home. I told her its true im all ways with them no matter where i am........................

He called her on the road
From a lonely cold hotel room
Just to hear her say I love you one more time
And when he heard the sound 
Of the kids laughing in the background
He had to wipe away a tear from his eye
A little voice came on the phone
And said "Daddy when you coming home"
He said the first thing that came to his mind

I'm already there
Take a look around
I'm the sunshine in your hair
I'm the shadow on the ground
I'm the whisper in the wind
I'm your imaginary friend
And I know I'm in your prayers
Oh I'm already there

She got back on the phone
Said I really miss you darling
Don't worry about the kids they'll be alright
Wish I was in your arms
Lying right there beside you
But I know that I'll be in your dreams tonight
And I'll gently kiss your lips
Touch you with my fingertips
So turn out the light and close your eyes

I'm already there
Don't make a sound
I'm the beat in your heart
I'm the moonlight shining down
I'm the whisper in the wind
And I'll be there until the end
Can you feel the love that we share
Oh I'm already there

We may be a thousand miles apart
But I'll be with you wherever you are

I'm already there
Take a look around
I'm the sunshine in your hair
I'm the shadow on the ground
I'm the whisper in the wind
And I'll be there until the end
Can you feel the love that we share
Oh I'm already there
Oh I'm already
There


----------



## bioteacher (Jul 12, 2006)

Lots of good ones here. I'd like "Happy Trails" by Roy and Dale. Then "Please Don't Bury Me" by John Prine as the ashes go in the bay.


----------



## RGV AG (Aug 15, 2005)

As mentioned previously, "Simple Man" by Skynard........just so much emotional wealth in that song.

As the guests leave I would also want the "The Cowboy Song" by Thin Lizzy. I am no cow dude or anything, but that song is so classic. It mentions Mexico, Southers Girls, Rodeo's, Texas, etc. 

"Tin Cup Chalice" by JB is also a very apt tune.


----------



## sportnart (Aug 30, 2005)

Jeremy Camp There will be a day.


----------



## cloudfishing (May 8, 2005)

Gettin Ready , By Freddie King


----------



## rsoria1 (Apr 19, 2008)

another one bites the dust by queen while the surf takes my ashes away


----------



## Lat22 (Apr 7, 2005)

Lat22 said:


> "The Ecstasy of Gold" - Ennio Morricone


What I failed to mention is that I also want to be dressed in a colorful sarape holding two pistols across my chest and a cigarillo in my mouth. Put the sombrero in the box before you close it.


----------



## word-doctor (Sep 20, 2005)

"I'm Not Afraid to Die"--Gillian Welch


----------



## dennis_99 (Feb 27, 2006)

"Coming Home to You..."
Robert Earl Keen, Jr.


----------



## rambunctious (May 30, 2004)

*Song*

ANCHORS AWAY
Terry


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

How about, Vaya Con Dios, Freddy Fender


----------



## HUSTLETOWN5591 (Feb 9, 2008)

ME IMPORTA MADRE..... BY BONI MAURICIO


----------



## onemeanfisher (Jul 18, 2008)

The thrill is gone- BBKing


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

Tim McGraw - Can't Be Really Gone

Reba McEntire - If I Had Only Known

Darryl Worley - I miss my friend


----------



## texjam (Jun 6, 2006)

"See That My Grave Is Kept Clean"


----------



## brazman (Aug 22, 2006)

Vince Gill - 
Go Rest High On That Mountain


----------



## Bevo&Pevo (Jul 22, 2008)

Amazing Grace and a poem called "Crossing the Bar" by Alfred Lloyd Tennyson


----------



## rbt2 (May 3, 2006)

i'd have to say the final song would have to be hank jr - all my rowdy friends have settled down.

seriously though, how can you not have amazing grace played???

anyway, while on the subject, have anyone of you ever listened to the words of "sometimes you can't make it on your own" by U2? bono wrote this about his father and actually sang it at his father's funeral. put all of thier politics aside, that is (imho) one of the greatest songs... if you get a chance, google the lyrics... i hope my sons don't have to play it for me...

rbt2


----------



## DMC (Apr 2, 2006)

Songs are for the living. I don't care what they play, I won't be around.


----------



## beer catcher (Oct 15, 2008)

Free bird by...well everyone knows who its by
and maybe knocking on heavens door- bob dylan


----------



## HillCountryBasser (Aug 26, 2008)

"Leavin' Texas" by Jerry Jeff Walker


----------



## oldriver88 (May 5, 2008)

On a cloud- Cross Canadian Ragweed






good story with this video


----------



## RickLued (Mar 7, 2006)

oldriver88 said:


> On a cloud- Cross Canadian Ragweed
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Green love for you buddy


----------



## LDL (Jun 10, 2006)

"Dust in the Wind" and "Carry On " both by Kansas !


----------



## Sea-Slug (May 28, 2004)

Locomotive Breath.


----------



## poc-ed (Oct 15, 2007)

What a Beautiful World by Louis Armstrong.

poc-ed


----------



## Bigdsduty (Jul 9, 2008)

*Funeral Song*

"The Unforgiven" - Metallica

and maybe throw in

"Ave Maria" - Aaron Neville


----------



## ratrap (Mar 21, 2007)

Faded Love, on bag pipes or twin fiddles.


----------



## Third Wave (May 24, 2004)

Not for me but my pop wants, "Six Pack to Go"


----------



## KYLE (Jun 6, 2007)

long as i can see the light- ccr


----------



## texasair (May 22, 2004)

"The End" by the Doors


----------



## SNAPPERHEAD (Mar 17, 2005)

*songs*

1st
james taylor






celtic woman


----------



## jjordan (Sep 6, 2006)

on a cloud by cross canadian ragweed


----------



## Gethookedadventures (Jan 1, 2007)

If i dont make it back- Tracy lawerence


----------



## houfinchaser (Oct 10, 2008)

Seven Spanish Angels - Willie Nelson & Ray Charles


----------



## Igottafish (Oct 26, 2006)

Angels In Waiting


----------



## Doubleover (Jul 7, 2005)

Stone Temple Pilots






J/K


----------



## raw10628 (May 23, 2004)

Same one we had at my dad's funeral in 2000. 

Willie Nelson singing Amazing Grace.


----------



## Swampmamma (Feb 14, 2007)

outlaw women - Hank Jr
ha


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

"this is when the cowboy rides away" G.S. Or something from 2livecrew


----------



## ComeFrom? (May 21, 2004)

*Theme From Warner Bros. Cartoons....*

e.g., Porky Pig....badea, badea, badea, badea, that's all folks! CF?


----------



## wingnut (Jul 18, 2006)

Free Bird or Sweet Home Alabama or Both, Lynyrd Skynyrd


----------



## railman (Aug 1, 2004)

hook'n'em said:


> "I am the Bread of Life". A christian hymn that chokes me up everytime I hear it.


Is this it? Very nice.


----------



## MrNiceGuy (May 30, 2008)

Simple Man, Lynyrd Skynyrd


----------

